# bunker/ cut bait



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Does anyone know were the best place to get menhaden or bunker around here, i live in virginia beach, I'm sure Lighthouse and Oceans east have it anything closer out towards Dam neck or Sandbridge area. thanx for any help


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Try any sea food market.I used to goto D&M Marina @ Ships Corner.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

doubt you're gonna find any bunker at a seafood market....  

Lighthouse sometimes has it fresh, but most tackle shops around here don't hold fresh fatties. They can't seem to sell em before they spoil, so they end up freezing what they've got after a day or less.


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanx for the info, I'll try a tackle shop


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I would invest in a cast net and catch
all the menhaden you want.


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

I et mine at local fish house in Gloucester. You can get a 40-50 pound box for $10. I freeze mine and use it for bait in my minnow traps.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

17th street tackle? definitly at va bch fishing center


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Catch menhaden with a throw net inside Rudee. Most tackle shops sell "fresh" frozen menhaden. If you're going to do that call a place such as Amory's seafood distributors in Hampton and buy a flat (about 50lbs) of fresh frozen menhaden for $10-$15. There are couple of other seafood distrubutors that sell flats. Last year I bought three flats for $33 - 150lbs. It caught cobia and drum just fine.

Lou


----------



## rhino7628 (Sep 3, 2002)

Yes, just bought a new one for $45. Dang it, I hate buying rods unless it's the off-season. I'll probably just cut off the broken rod, add a tip and use it as a stiff 8 foot rod.


----------



## rhino7628 (Sep 3, 2002)

oops, I replied in the wrong place. Meant to reply under the broken rod post.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Lou, 

Long Bay Pointe also sells fresh frozen flats at about the same price. I'm sure Lighthouse does too. Also, Lighthouse packages 5lb bags and salts/brines the fish before freezing. Seems to make a difference.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Dr B....is the difference good or bad?? the R


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I think salting makes a difference.
I was taught to use Kosher Salt and
if you want to get really serious
use the vaccuum bag to make your
bunker last longer.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Th R it helps to keep th fish firmer. Not fresh but bettern 5 day old bunker.


----------

